# Cooking Organic Soil Mixes



## drfting07 (Oct 25, 2011)

How long do you allow your mixes to sit and cook further before using it as a super soil?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2011)

Doesn't it depend on what your using? I am going to cook mine a couple of months, but most of it is already composted.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2011)

i cook mine for a month atleast befor useing


take care and be safe


----------



## mountain man (Oct 26, 2011)

2 week cook using NV's soil mix. I did cook for a month on SubCool's mix. This mix of NV's smells waaay different and should be ready after just a few weeks of churning.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 26, 2011)

I usually make alot more than I'll use at one time so some of it cooks for quite awhile. Some of it a week or two. This last run I started adding some extra soybean meal to the cooked SS as I transplanted. I figure this will be breaking down and have N available 6-7 weeks into flower. So far it looks good. Im only 4 weeks in with a 5 week veg but no deficiencies whatsoever.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Oct 26, 2011)

*My mix i let it cook for at least a month.  like AKhockey said, i usually make a few batches at a time.  so when i let the batches cook for over a month they break down more and the nutes become more available.

One thing i have noticed though...after a 2 month cook they seem to really take off alot better.  But i havent noticed anything different between a 3 or 4 month cook. i'd say 2 months is the sweet spot... *


----------



## mountain man (Oct 26, 2011)

2 months is too long. Many of the nitrogens just dont last 4 months after 2 months of cook and 2 months veg.........     As well as a LOAD of others. Much of what you are trying to build is already on the way out by that time frame.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks mountain man. I was going to ask if there is a point where it starts to lose its nutrients.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 26, 2011)

Bloodmeal is the one that burns off fast. Up to 50% of available N. That's that ammonia smell. With mine it's hay. Kinda sweet. One month is plenty. And I add in a full recipe back in on recycle. I am on 7th recycle. I will post some pics of it. You will also see what look like roots or shoots popping out of soil. Have not figured out what that is yet. Maybe they feel up the plants roots and that's why my girls look healthy as he ll. Everyone happy when they get some.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 27, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> 2 months is too long. Many of the nitrogens just dont last 4 months after 2 months of cook and 2 months veg.........     As well as a LOAD of others. Much of what you are trying to build is already on the way out by that time frame.


 
:yeahthat:   Good post MM.  Add the nitrogen 2 weeks before you use it if you're using guanos or blood meals for your nitrogen.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 29, 2011)

Bingo !!!


----------

